# CDT CRM-1200 1.1" Tweeters



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

I recently just added these tweeters on ebay:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/293124295897

Great sound quality and beautiful finish, one of my favorite tweeters.


----------

